# Tepuke Thunder(TeKakariki x masta yoda(OG KUSH) n.z



## greenman.n.z (Jun 28, 2012)

yum yum. this bud is prity much unheard of in n.z now. just need these strains and i can grow it bt i dont know the real name or strain of te kakariki.. i luv da kush in it. i have bad anxiety and this helps alot. not good if you want to sleep though. any ideas new zealanderz owt thea? some1 must no. my deala wont sell clones of it. the weed is covered in 1 finger leaves a sign off loss of vigor or polyploid deformit?-the original famous strain of TPT was a polyploid and my dealers got last known of that same one. most plants have 2 chromosomes this had 3.iv bn smojjn on it for a while now and people havnt believd me what it is til the x try it.


----------



## underRated (Jul 13, 2012)

looks like reggie weed to me


----------



## calicat (Jul 13, 2012)

Grandaddy Purple is what I am smoking since I have some pain to left ankle and lower back. Sometimes smoke too much and I just end up passing out LoL.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jul 23, 2012)

i can get my hands on a te kakariki strain. do you know much about it?. everyone says te puke thunder isnt that great these days, probably not legit tpt


----------



## iamjoekenny (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks rather dank


----------



## Goldy (Nov 4, 2013)

Near everyone who says they got Te Puke is talking shit. Like the OP. almost certainly not the real deal. 

Te Kakariki and Te Puke Thunder are simply not the same strain. And Masta Yoda is a scam. Simply uses others genes and says they're his. He'd never even heard of Exodus and yet claimed to have 'UK cheese' which is outright bs. 

Te Kakariki apparently has some Te Puke Thunder in the genes. Hard to say though

New Zealands scene is really muddied. Everyone's out to make a quick buck so they'll say their stuff is "*insert strain name*" but in reality few are able to lay their hand on the real stuff.


----------



## Chickenchoker (Nov 23, 2014)

greenman.n.z said:


> View attachment 2231543 yum yum. this bud is prity much unheard of in n.z now. just need these strains and i can grow it bt i dont know the real name or strain of te kakariki.. i luv da kush in it. i have bad anxiety and this helps alot. not good if you want to sleep though. any ideas new zealanderz owt thea? some1 must no. my deala wont sell clones of it. the weed is covered in 1 finger leaves a sign off loss of vigor or polyploid deformit?-the original famous strain of TPT was a polyploid and my dealers got last known of that same one. most plants have 2 chromosomes this had 3.iv bn smojjn on it for a while now and people havnt believd me what it is til the x try it.


Come on man it isn't hard to at least try to spell things right, spelling like you do with numbers as words and shit doesn't make you sound very intelligent makes u look like a dumbass


----------



## Goldy (Nov 23, 2014)

haha.

anyway though..any leads on cuts in Aotearoa?


----------



## Tenfold (Jun 2, 2022)

te kaka-riki strain consists of te puke thunder and coromandle gold.Ive been lucky enough to have grown both the gold and thunder in my younger years and both are a grade strands hands down hence why te kak is one the supreme strains of today.if you've ever laid eyes on both the gold and thunder you'll no the arm long fat buds derive from the thunder and the yellowy orange from the coro gold.From the way it grows to its mind numbing high and destinkive sweet smell te kaka-riki (aka the green) is my all time fav sorry if my spelling Abit shit


----------

